
The reason why we get sick when mixing alchohol - TheAuditor
https://news.yahoo.com/real-reason-why-mixing-different-000000936.html?nf=1
======
xentronium
> beer before liquor, never been sicker, liquor before beer, you’re in the
> clear

Interesting fact: in Russian tradition, if people do mix drinks, they usually
do it in the opposite direction: from lower alcohol content drink to higher.

------
S_A_P
I would have thought this is pretty obvious. If you ingest too much ethanol
you will get sick. The rhyme should really just be teaching you to moderate
yourself. Don't start drinking low alcohol concentrations and then move to
high concentration alcohol after your judgement has been impaired. Some
alcohol may give certain individuals worse hangovers if they contain tannins
and other items that they do not tolerate, but if you drink too much alcohol
in any form, you will get sick.

------
Mithaldu
They're entirely overlooking genetics in this. Different people process
different amounts of alcohol differently quickly. I've seen people with
decades of experience with alcohol get unreasonable after some beers, and have
a shit time the entire next day. Meanwhile i and my motherly line of ancestors
can drink (compared to the people around us) ridiculous amounts of alcohol
really quickly, and for extended amounts of time, sober up quickly, stay in
control throughout, and not suffer hangover.

It's also not entrainment. My parents and grandparents drink daily, and not in
small amounts either, while i drink maybe 6 times or so a year and i have
exactly the same kind of quick processing and resistance as they do.

Interestingly it may be related to the fact that my motherly line of ancestors
has a lot of east-european blood in it.

~~~
riffraff
> It's also not entrainment. My parents and grandparents drink daily, and not
> in small amounts either, while i drink maybe 6 times or so a year and i have
> exactly the same kind of quick processing and resistance as they do.

This might as well be because you are younger, and thus naturally process
alcohol better then they would.

I used to be able to drink a lot and I have never had an hangover until my
late twenties even if I got wasted, these days I regularly get it if I drink a
bit too much[0].

[0] which might also be habit: I seldom drink much these days, while I did it
more often in the past.

~~~
Mithaldu
I'm 32 and process equally well as my mother. So depending on what your theory
is (less efficiency through long term exposure, or increased efficiency
through entrainment) one of us should be getting hangovers when drinking
considerably more than people around us, but it just doesn't happen.

~~~
riffraff
I am not saying you don't hold alcohol better than other people, I do believe
genetics plays a role (though research is not 100% there, see for example the
one on native americans[0]).

I am saying that you might be at tolerance level 8 because your are young,
while your parents start at 6 but gain 2 points because of resistance they
built up with daily use.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_and_Native_Americans#C...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_and_Native_Americans#Contributing_factors)

~~~
Mithaldu
Ah, you're saying both apply. Maybe. I guess further study is needed. :)

------
mk3
Saw people going to sleep after slowing down with a glass of beer after
drinking vodka shots all night. So only way to stay reputable is to pace
yourself and not to get wasted.

IMHO the article author should also have googled how different alcohol make
your head hurt :)

------
chasing
This is the sort of Hot Take -- sourced from a year-old Buzzfeed article --
that's going to save Yahoo!...

